# Ontario Reef Keepers



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

** if this post goes against forum rules, i apologize and please admin can delete**

**Ontario Reef Keepers** on facebook
A new facebook group has been formed. The point is to allow free speech to be spoken, good and bad. No censorship on posts or comments unless you're being an idiot. Buy and sell, share stories, ask questions. All reef related posts are welcome! Come join the community that is taking off like wild fire. ALL ONTARIO REEFERS WELCOME!! Not just GTA although the majority of the members are in the GTA. Thanks for checking us out


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Very good idea!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Funny!! I made Toronto Reef addicts as well...like a week ago 
but didn't put it on here for the same reason


----------



## Alowe (May 24, 2015)

Ontario Reef Keepers has exploded in growth in its infancy! We are coming up on 500 members and have decided to select a "special" giveaway randomly to the 500th member to join. If you have not done so yet, join the group and tell all your reef buddies to do the same! One of you could be our lucky winner


----------

